
Yahoo: A portal to nowhere - jackgavigan
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21676808-marissa-mayer-has-failed-revive-internet-sloth-portal-nowhere
======
PaulHoule
Yahoo was in the vanguard of the advertising meltdown years ahead of everyone
else.

At least sometimes you see a Google ad that is relevant, but Yahoo always
shows you the same scam ads they've been showing for years -- the "limitless
pill" that is banned in 49 states except New York. (uhhh...) the senior with
his head exploding because he doesn't know he can get free stuff from
medicaid, etc. A lot of this stuff should be illegal but you see it every day
on Yahoo and it really poisons the well for advertising because it chases away
anything legimitate.

